# SS2 Vs Ascended super sayain



## funnystory (Sep 8, 2015)

So I know that Gohan was the first person to reach SS2. However in DBZ they clearly state this is Ascended Supersayin. So from the series we get that SS2=Ascended super sayin. However Vageta and Trunks don't quite get to SS2 as far as I know, so what form are they if they aren't ss2? I always thought SS2 and Ascended where different.


----------



## Miburou (Sep 8, 2015)

It's unofficially referred to as Ultra Super Saiya-jin (USSJ) -- a form that sacrifices speed for power, but is ultimately not a true SSJ2. I suppose you could think of it as an intermediary form more along the lines of "Super Saiya-jin 1.5". The most noticeable differences between SSJ and SSJ2 are the more pronounce hair and the lightning surges.

Cell himself actually adopted his own version of USSJ when fighting SSJ2 Gohan as a desperate attempt to match SSJ2 Gohan's sheer power, but in sacrificing his speed for power, he was unable to connect any blows and his power-up was for naught.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 8, 2015)

SSJ2 Is the next level transformation after a Super saiyan. 
An ascended Saiyan is a SSJ going to SSj2 which is the next true transformation. While a USSJ is a Saiyan that pushes his/her SSJ form to a more beefed up but heavily strained form. Vegeta thought he had achieved a SSJ2 like transformation but ultimately failed.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 8, 2015)

Huh, now I know. I also was curious to know that but totally forgot about it. xD

Saddens me that Gohan doesn't get to surpass his father. Oh well! Knowledge is power<3


----------



## funnystory (Sep 8, 2015)

Yumi said:


> Huh, now I know. I also was curious to know that but totally forgot about it. xD
> 
> Saddens me that Gohan doesn't get to surpass his father. Oh well! Knowledge is power<3



Why should he lol? I couldn't wrap my ahead around why he would beat cell and not goku. Gohan is only 1/2 saiyan, I saw the ending of DB GT but I havent sat through the hundreds of episodes. I wish Kai finished through the buu series because I had to watch a ton of filler episodes when I had to jump back to DBZ original.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 8, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Why should he lol? I couldn't wrap my ahead around why he would beat cell and not goku. Gohan is only 1/2 saiyan, I saw the ending of DB GT but I havent sat through the hundreds of episodes. I wish Kai finished through the buu series because I had to watch a ton of filler episodes when I had to jump back to DBZ original.


Hmm..I thought GT was non-canon?


----------



## funnystory (Sep 8, 2015)

Yumi said:


> Hmm..I thought GT was non-canon?


GT isn't cannon. I just wanted to watch it for fun,I will probably watch the movies at one point too. I never realized how slow DBZ was as a kid. The Buu saga is like 100 episodes lol. Kai was much better besides gohans horrible new voice as a kid.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 8, 2015)

Yumi said:


> Saddens me that Gohan doesn't get to surpass his father. Oh well! Knowledge is power<3



That's Gohan's fault, he put his studies and his girlfriend above training. Yeah that sounds like he did the right thing, I'm just going by the DBZ logic. Goku never stopped training, that's why he gets better. He takes a humbling as best as he could, and comes back stronger. Gohan doesn't, and that could be the half human in him. Since Goku and Vegeta are the only pure Saiyans on Earth, their penchant for training and bettering themselves is what sets them apart from their capable offspring.

Man that sounded nerdy. I never really thought about SS2 vs. Ascended Super Saiyan. In fact, I totally forgot about the latter term. DragonBall Wikia names Ascended Super Saiyan as a moniker for SS2 though. I was thinking about Gohan's transformation as a teen, where he'd not go blonde, but stay in his original appearance, but the power boost is there. Right? He gained it for his fight against Buu. As for Vegeta and Trunks, they reached SS2 and were bulkier, I think that's when it was just called "Ascended Super Saiyan." Then in the Buu saga, Goku showed off to fat Buu the differences in the Saiyan stages, before capping off with SS3. There, SS2 was represented as spikier hair and lightning bolts surrounding the Saiyan. Also sharper eyes. The appearance Gohan gained in his fight against Cell, but it wasn't called SS2, rather "Ascended Super Saiyan."

Again, that sounded nerdy. I like the conversation though.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 8, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> That's Gohan's fault, he put his studies and his girlfriend above training. Yeah that sounds like he did the right thing, I'm just going by the DBZ logic.



I know, thats why I said "knowledge is power" lol


----------



## GreatCrippler (Sep 8, 2015)

Vegeta goes SS2 after he lets himself get taken over in the Buu saga.


----------

